# Make a Tool



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

We don't have a forum for our tools, so I'll put this where we are most likely to use tools.

https://ibuildit.ca/projects/old-diamond-blade-draw-knife/


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Cool article and video! Thanks for sharing it. I've never made anything like that but I have reshaped a few screwdrivers into wood turning tools before.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That was a great article. I like the way you did the ends of the tangs to lock the handles on.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

. That is a good looking drawknife. Thankes for sharing.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

That was a great show of craftsmanship. Thanks for posting.


----------

